# DMAE and other vitamins



## Epic2010 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi guys! So I forgot who it was that mentioned DMAE, but I went and bought some today.. Right now I am taking Vitamin C, DMAE, L-Theanine, and I also bought the liquid B-12.. I just took the DMAE and I dont know if its psychological or not, but it kinda made me feel a little more panicky and anxious. Havent taken the B-12 yet because I'm such a hypochondriac that I read all the side effects of everything I ever consume and now I'm a little hesitant..lol.. I'm a little bit nervous to be mixing all these vitamins that effect the neurotransmitters in your brain.. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

What mg is the dmae. Higher doses can make you jittery and anxious.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Epic2010 said:


> Hi guys! So I forgot who it was that mentioned DMAE, but I went and bought some today.. Right now I am taking Vitamin C, DMAE, L-Theanine, and I also bought the liquid B-12.. I just took the DMAE and I dont know if its psychological or not, but it kinda made me feel a little more panicky and anxious. Havent taken the B-12 yet because I'm such a hypochondriac that I read all the side effects of everything I ever consume and now I'm a little hesitant..lol.. I'm a little bit nervous to be mixing all these vitamins that effect the neurotransmitters in your brain.. Thoughts anyone?


First, RELAX. These supplements are not dangerous.

Second, start them one at a time - especially DMAE and L-Theanine

Third, start with low amounts

Regarding DMAE - as the 'gunz' mentions, watch the amount. If a small amount does nothing, slowly increase it. If you find your thinking and memory gets clearer, then you probably need it. If you find your anxiety grows, then it's not for you.

Finally, too much of anything is a problem. People have drunk so much carrot juice they turned orange. And one lady at a water-drinking contest (put on by a radio station) actually died from too much water. Still, there is a lot of room between little and too much - some people take 50 grams of C and do well - so again relax and enjoy.


----------



## Epic2010 (Dec 6, 2010)

Tommy the DMAE is 150mg and I'm taking it once a day..

Visual Dude.. The only new supplements I added were the DMAE and the B-12. The B-12 freaks me out because I have to put it in a dropper and take it under my tongue.. The problem is I dont know if these things are working with the DP and the DR, because the minute I think I'm starting to feel better aka "Reality" I psych myself out.. This is probably from the anxiety.. I know the Theanine is supposed to help with the anxiety, but are there any other supplements as well?

Thanks for your responses


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

try not taking the theanine and DMAE together. do DMAE in the morning and theanine at night. DMAE is a mild stimulant so mixing it with theanine might pull you back and forth and give you anxiety. the dosage looks good though on the DMAE.


----------



## Epic2010 (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh wow.. Ya I was taking them at the same time so I will definitely stop that..lol.. Thanks for the help Tommy!


----------

